# Clamping Cauls



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

A while ago, I built some (no longer available) NHT VR3s on another forum, but left one pair unfinished, since I didn't need them right away. I recently decided to put in a little time on them and finish them up as time allows in between other tasks.

But, I didn't think anyone would find it interesting, so I took no pictures until yesterday.
Yesterday I decided to document the making of some Clamping Cauls and share it with you fine folks here at the Shack.

Enjoy the show.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Rip some 2x8 stock.











Rough-cut to length, glue and clamp.











Trim to length.











Prepare to joint one side.











One side jointed.











Place the jointed side down and plane the opposite side.











For cauls, I only care about 2 good sides.











Cauls will flex away from the workpiece in the center when clamped on the ends.
To compensate for that, we will bow the cauls a little, so that even pressure is applied across the length when clamped on the ends. To do that...

Mark the caul centers.











Now we will take off 1/32", stopping just shy of the center, then flip the caul around and again, stop just shy of the center.











Then we make a second pass, only this time we will slowly rock the caul as we feed it, making the deepest cut at the two ends, getting shallower toward the center and the cauls are ready for use.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Create a barrier from glue seepage, using some waxed paper.
Place some plywood over the waxed paper, position the cauls and apply the clamps.











And there we have a perfectly bubble-free veneered side.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice work, gotta love them Freud blades. is that all you you use for cutting tools?


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

That is quite the shop you've got there.
And some nice work being done too.
keep up with the pictures and any extra tips!


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, guys.



bambino said:


> is that all you you use for cutting tools?


Pretty much. I like the cut I get with the Freud Thin Kerf Ultimate Plywood and Melamine blade in the table saw.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> keep up with the pictures and any extra tips!


Okay. Here are a few more shots.

Trim.











Peel.










Sand.











Now let's make a mount, so we can put the cabs on finishing stands.











Grind the screw points flat.











Here's how it will work.



















Ready for action.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome! What is the other project you have going on to the left?

Ever since i discoverd Freud i think that is all i'll use (cheap and dependable).:T Unless i could afford Forrest or something.:T


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

bambino said:


> Ever since i discoverd Freud i think that is all i'll use (cheap and dependable).:T Unless i could afford Forrest or something.:T


I'm with you on that. Freud wins for Price/performance in my opinion, but I'd love to try Forrest someday.

The other project in the photo is a pair of Mini-Guns.
They are a short version of my Howitzer subs, which I documented on another forum.
The Howitzer subs use three 10" NHT drivers, which are no longer available.
The Mini-Guns use two 10s per cab.
Both are curved cabs.
Under the Mini-Guns is a test box, which I am using as a cart/stand for now.


----------

